# Problem ze startem systemu [SOLVED]

## fanatico

Witam.

Mam problem ze startem systemu. Przed "kraksą" kompilowałem jądro, ale wszystko przebiegło w porządku. Jedyne co zrobiłem to wkompilowałem moduły do obsługi karty Atheros. Później dałem  - make && make modules_install. Teraz przy ładowaniu systemu mam masę dziwnych komunikatów min.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [19.992892] [c1604c22] error_code+0x5a/0x60

 

To jest jeden z komunikatów, który przepisałem. Co mogę w takiej sytuacji zrobić. Jak jeden z forumowiczów zauważył wcześniej w temacie już zablokowanym, to chyba nie wina złej kompilacji skoro nie było żadnego komunikatu o błędzie podczas samej kompilacji. PozdrawiamLast edited by fanatico on Fri Aug 12, 2011 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Widzisz tu gdzieś wróżkę, albo jasnowidza?

Który w dodatku powie, co to za "dziwne komunikaty"

Ja na twoim miejscu po stworzeniu konfigu przekompilowałbym kernel (cały) na tym konfigu, i cały zainstalował. 

Czyli 

```
make ; make modules_install;  make install
```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## fanatico

Jak mam to zrobić nie mogąc się dostać do systemu? Z góry przepraszam za te pytania, ale naprawdę jeżeli bym wiedział jak to zrobić to bym się nie pytał.

Z resztą mniejsza o to. Jakoś sobie poradzę  :Smile:  Starczy głupich pytań.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak Ty instalowales gentoo skoro nie wiesz teraz jak sie dostac do systemu ktory sie nie bootuje?

----------

## fanatico

 :Smile:  Już się chrootnąłem. Przepraszam za głupie pytania. Zamykam temat i wlalcze dalej bo się robi chyba trochę offtop?  :Smile: 

----------

